# Mahogany/Ambrosia Maple jewelry chest



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

*Mahogany/Ambrosia Maple jewelry chest (finished)*

I made this for my 13 year old daughter. It’s far from perfect, but she likes it. I’ve had the ambrosia maple for about 2 years trying to decide what to use it for. I lined all the drawers with the velvet that she picked out. I’ve got the knobs on order. They should be here first of the week. I’m waiting on them to put the back on.


Thanks for looking


John


Got the knobs today and put them on so I guess I'm finished. My daughter likes it so I guess I do too.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I can see why you've been holding on to that maple. It looks great. You made nice use of it.

Rob


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice job,Itchy


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is some great looking wood and you saved it for a great project. I bet your daughter loves it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, that's terrific wood ... nice job. It's nice to make stuff for your kids.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Love the grain pattern and its always nice to make things for family.I wish I had more time for those kind of projects instead of making all just for customers.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Great job. If your daughter doesn't like that, take her ipod away. I always like am. maple. Those doors look really neat. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments. 

Hawk, I don't think her Ipod is in jeopardy, she's asked me three times since Friday if I was sure the knobs will be here Monday.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

Finished, pics at top


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Beautiful jewelry box. I am getting ready to build some jewelry boxes for my daughters and am looking around for different ideas. I think I'll start looking around for some of that maple. Good job!
Chris


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

John, That's an outstanding piece. I looked at it for a while. Great job! Making pieces for family is very satisfying. I just made my mom a table and she's raved to all her friends and our family about it. Your daughter will always be very proud of that jewelry box and tell anyone who sees it that her dad built it.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That is gorgeous. Great wood matching.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is some seriously gorgeous grain contrasts. Fantastic work my man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice! I like the clean lines of the drawers.


----------

